# US State Rankings



## Bryan (Nov 18, 2009)

http://www.cubingusa.com/state.php

It's still in beta form. But, in order to be ranked, you must have a CubingUSA account, put in your WCA ID, and mark that you want to be shown on the map (otherwise putting you in the rankings may inadvertently reveal your location).

If you have comments, feel free to post them. Again, this is in beta form. The results are based off of the wcadump that we can grab once a month, so last weekend's competitions won't be there. 

Some things on my todo:
- Not make it so ugly
- Handle Multiblind properly
- Have regions (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_regions_of_the_United_States#Census_Bureau-designated_areas)
- Show top 3 from each state/region


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 18, 2009)

It would be neat if you could just select a state and it showed the top 1 or top 3 for every event in that state.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 18, 2009)

Just signed up  I like the idea! I also like that you send us alert e-mails whenever a competition happens within a certain radius from us, very cool!

Chris


----------



## Kian (Nov 18, 2009)

I love how one of those regions is Region II: New Jersey, New York, Puerto Rico, Virgin Islands


----------



## Bryan (Nov 18, 2009)

Kian said:


> I love how one of those regions is Region II: New Jersey, New York, Puerto Rico, Virgin Islands



Actually, that wouldn't be the regions I would use. It would be the Census Bureau above. (Northeast, New England, Mid-Atlantic, Midwest, East North Central, West North Central, South.....)

Of course, it's not like I can't make up new regions. Red state/blue state champions?


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 18, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > I love how one of those regions is Region II: New Jersey, New York, Puerto Rico, Virgin Islands
> ...



States that start with "M" or "A" champion. "New _____" Champion. SoCal vs NorCal.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 18, 2009)

Bryan this is really cool. Nice job.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Nov 18, 2009)

:cough: Ranked #1 in Alabama :cough:

Oh yeah.


----------



## Anthony (Nov 18, 2009)

Very cool, I like it a lot.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 18, 2009)

Woohoo - I'm first in Indiana at everything except 2x2x2 single, 2x2x2 average, and 3x3x3 single. (Let's not talk about the fact that I'm also the only one in Indiana so far on most of those events. )


----------



## ianini (Nov 18, 2009)

#1 in magic in CA
cool


----------



## Weston (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm confused. Where are you finding your state rankings?

EDIT: oh woowwww
fail 
never mind


----------



## blade740 (Nov 18, 2009)

I'd be fine with just east coast vs west coast. \X/, WEST COAST


----------



## Anthony (Nov 18, 2009)

blade740 said:


> I'd be fine with just east coast vs west coast. \X/, WEST COAST


What does Texas qualify as?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 18, 2009)

Whee!
I have CA 2, 3, 4, 5, BLD, clock. 

If you want pretty HCI, I'd appreciate something nice like live results.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 18, 2009)

Anthony said:


> blade740 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be fine with just east coast vs west coast. \X/, WEST COAST
> ...



What's a Texas?


Bryan: Cool system. Is there any automated way to find out where cubers live, other than asking them to make accounts?


----------



## Ron (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi Bryan,

Nice site!
Are you already looking into providing similar functionality as WCA website?
For example Regional records page (States instead of Countries).
I could provide you with the source code of the pages we use.

About the states information: maybe you can make a difference between city and state.
People may want to publish their state, but not their city. In that case they can still be on the state ranking.

Just a reminder for the final version: please make sure you are compliant with the rules I added on the main page of the monthly dump.

Thanks for your contributions to our community.

Have fun,

Ron


----------



## Bryan (Nov 18, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Bryan: Cool system. Is there any automated way to find out where cubers live, other than asking them to make accounts?



Well, I gather their zip code when I have competitions, but that's more for figuring out where to hold future competitions. By making them make an account, they're giving explicit permission to publish that information.



Ron said:


> Hi Bryan,
> Are you already looking into providing similar functionality as WCA website?
> For example Regional records page (States instead of Countries).
> I could provide you with the source code of the pages we use.



Regional record history might be useful when we have more subscribers. I could make a complete mirror of the WCA database if we wanted redundancy.



Ron said:


> About the states information: maybe you can make a difference between city and state.
> People may want to publish their state, but not their city. In that case they can still be on the state ranking.



The solution for this has always been to just pick a random city in your state. 



Ron said:


> Just a reminder for the final version: please make sure you are compliant with the rules I added on the main page of the monthly dump.



Yup, I plan on updating just once a month. I was going to ask if you didn't mind if I did something that did a single "Get All Results" for a competition and then updated the PR's in the database. This would only be done for American competitions and only done once. But I won't do this unless I get your OK.

Oh, and since CubingUSA has providences as states, you Canadians can get your providential rankings.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 18, 2009)

Bryan: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10315


----------



## Bryan (Nov 18, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Bryan: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10315



Not sure what you're trying to point out. The fact that you thought "Texas record" meant the fastest solve done in Texas (which I don't determine), or later when I posted and say I'm basically going to be doing this once I can grab the data (and get a little time).


----------



## Me (Nov 18, 2009)

I've been wanting to see something like this for a while now. 

With cubing getting more popular I see it becoming more necessary to start to narrow in on rankings and not just looking at national, continental, global records. Everyone should have something to strive for, with state records (or territory, regional records) newer or not as fast of cubers have that. Kinda like with chess, looking at my state ranking makes me feel much better about my self and my skill than my world ranking, it also provides me with a more feasible goal to try and achieve.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Nov 19, 2009)

There are two things that need to be done:
#1 is that we have to get more people on the site. How many different people have been to competitions, or participate on this forum really? I know this guy in Europe who's really from the states, and that could skew the distribution. For example, my region only has like 7 cubers.
#2 was covered in number one. DO IT NOW. More people on CubingUSA. Advertise that ish at competitions. Do what needs to be done to generate a good following that will attract a community where competitions can be accessible for more people (hint, hint).


----------



## Me (Nov 19, 2009)

lilkdub503 said:


> #1 is that we have to get more people on the site.



Everyone just make a video and talk about it for 30s, then expect an odd traffic spike. I'll do it for this friday.


----------



## Kian (Nov 19, 2009)

Anthony said:


> blade740 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be fine with just east coast vs west coast. \X/, WEST COAST
> ...



Mexico.


----------



## Bryan (Nov 19, 2009)

Regions are done. Now you can see comparisons against a larger group of people.....


----------



## Kian (Nov 19, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Regions are done. Now you can see comparisons against a larger group of people.....



Just wanted to let you know that you spelled "Mountain" incorrectly in the regions. Figured you'd want to know so you could fix the typo.


----------



## AREScuber (Nov 19, 2009)

how do you see the rankings a can't find it an the site?


----------



## Anthony (Nov 19, 2009)

Kian said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > blade740 said:
> ...


It does if you live as far south as I do. :/


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 19, 2009)

Oh cool, I'm first in state for everything.

Factor in Andrew Kang, and it makes me second. (x


----------



## MichaelP. (Nov 19, 2009)

I made an account, but I'm not showing up..


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 19, 2009)

I gotta beat this Alex Bailey person now.


----------



## JBCM627 (Nov 20, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Regions are done. Now you can see comparisons against a larger group of people.....


I finally realized what the dashes vs double-dashes are for 

Can you split the states and regions into 2 optgroups, and maybe indent the sub-regions further? This might make it a bit easier to read.


----------



## Bryan (Nov 20, 2009)

Bryan said:


> *http://www.cubingusa.com/state.php*
> 
> It's still in beta form. But, in order to be ranked, you must have a CubingUSA account, put in your WCA ID, and mark that you want to be shown on the map (otherwise putting you in the rankings may inadvertently reveal your location).
> 
> If you have comments, feel free to post them. Again, this is in beta form. The results are based off of the wcadump that we can grab once a month, so *last weekend's competitions won't be there.*





AREScuber said:


> how do you see the rankings a can't find it an the site?





MichaelP. said:


> I made an account, but I'm not showing up..



The answers were in the original posts


----------

